# Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Bob Dylan
Album: Highway 61 Revisited
Year: 1965
Genre(s): Folk Rock, Singer/Songwriter

A couple of these songs have neat melodies, namely "It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry" and "Desolation Row". The lyrics are mostly great as well. But that's all of the positives I see in the album, though - the instrumentation is much too uniform for my tastes, and I dislike most of the melodies.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

